# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ارتقای معدل

## amir_081

رفقا من از داوطلبین کنکور 96 هستم. میخواستم بدونم اگه بخوام معدل نهایی دیپلمم رو ارتقا بدم باید چی کار کنم؟ لطفا اطلاعات دقیقی بدید چون من هیچی نمیدونم. تنها چیزی که میدونم اینه که باید بعد از کنکور بری واسه ارتقا معدل که اونم باز شک دارم درست باشه یا نه.

----------


## iran-king

تاثیر مثبت شده.دیگه اونقد  مهم نیست
ولی اگه میخوای بهترش کنی میری مدرسته تون انتخاب واحد میکنی و اون درسا رو دوباره امتحان میدی.

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

ببین هم استانی شما اول از اموزش وپرورش بپرس اونا بهت میگن که باید به کدوم مدرسه بزرگسالان مراجعه کنی...درضمن بعد کنکور واسه96فایده ای ندارد...اگه میخواستی که توی سوابق کنکور96استفاده کنی بایددی ماه همین امسال میرفتی ...میگن خرداداگه امتحان بدی واسه کنکور تاثیر داره ودوباره تیر سایت باز میشه ....اما اصلا به نظرم دروغه چون پارسال دوستم که رفته بود ترمیم خرداد وقتی نتایج کنکور اومد میگفت که تموم نمرات قبلیشو سنجش ثبت کرده!!پس اگر برید ترمیم برای کنکورامسال فایده ای ندارد....فعلا تمرکزتون روی کنکورباشه اگرخدای نکرده قبول نشدید خب توی شهریور به فکر ترمیم معدل باشید.درضمن حتی معدل 20هم برای رتبه های زیر5000فاقد تاثیر مثبت است ....پس فعلا برای کنکور بخونید ...امیدوارم کمکتون کرده باشم....موفق وتندرست باشید.

----------

